# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  VolcanoBox Presents ViTool StandAlone, New Software ViTool v1.1 for StandAlone Vitool

## mohamed73

*VolcanoBox Happy to Presents ViTool.*  *V**olcanobox Iphone Tool*  *What is ViTool ?* 
Volcano box Team has Release a tool which can Solve/Unlock Iphone Disabled and Read UserCode/PassCode of   *Iphone 4 - Firmware 7.x.x**Iphone 4S - Firmware 7.x.x**Iphone 5 - Firmware 7.x.x**Iphone 5s - Firmware 7.x.x*  Without Data Removing/Loosing  *ViTool has Two Versions,*    *ViTool StandAlone* *ViTool for VolcanoBox Users*   *Vitool for Volcanobox Users*  ViToolsfor  VolcanoBox Users comes with Pack 1 Free ( Which is Coming very Soon ).  This we Already Released in VolcanoBox 2.9.0 and you can read about it  from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].ViTool for VolcanoBox user can connect ViTool through VolcanoBox.Price is 99 USD with Pack 1 FreeViTool for VolcanoBox, Users have to use VolcanoBox Module Which can be Download from here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *ViTool StandAlone*   StandAlone Vitool is same as ViTool for VolcanoBox users but it can use  Without VolcanoBox, Means It's connect Directly with computer with  Standard USB Cable and without VolcanoBoxStandAlone Vitool have different Software. Which can be Download from here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *How to know Which ViTool i have ? StandAlone Vitool or ViTool for Volcanobox users ?*  *ViTool for Volcanobox*   *This Vitool Use VolcanoBox Jig P04a ( 3.5 MM Stereo Connector with 4 Points ) to connect with Volcanobox** here it picture* *This  ViTool which is for VolcanoBox users they have to use VolcanoBox Module  software or you can say they have to use Volcano Regular update  Software which have VITOOL software inside.**Just Open volcanoBox Utility Exe and click on Iphone tool**ViTool for VolcanoBox we already release in VolcanoBox 2.9.0. you can read more about ViTool for VolcanoBox from this link الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**Normal updates can be download from here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**StandAlone Vitool*  *This  Vitool use Direct Computer Usb Cable. it's use Mini Usb Cable which  also Known as Nokia N95 Usb cable or Motorola V3 Usb Cable.** It have Small Usb Connector here is picture you can see.* *StandAlone Vitool Uses it's Own Usb cable Drivers which can be Downloaded from here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**StandAlone  ViTool Users have to use it's OWN Software Which we Design specially  for StandAlone ViTools Which can be Download from here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**Just connect Usb Cable with StandAlone ViTool and Install Drivers and Run StandAlone ViTool's Exe *     *ViTool StandAlone Software and ViTool StandAlone Drivers can be Download from here*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

